# My buddy



## bomb_r2 (Feb 23, 2018)

My buddy from asf is joining tomorrow , some of you may know him as SUMNER

your welcome


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 23, 2018)

There goes the neighborhood. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 23, 2018)

If you get to talk to him he is a cool guy . Kinda douchey at times , but who is not


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 23, 2018)

most guys who hang out on gay bb forums are douchebags


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 23, 2018)

do you have to create an account for him or can he do it himself


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 23, 2018)

He can do it


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 24, 2018)

LOL Bomber and Sumner here together...too bad ASF wasn't for them!


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 24, 2018)

It was farva that kept banning us , people still talking about us over there


----------



## heckler7 (Feb 24, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> It was farva that kept banning us , people still talking about us over there


lolz, no bro, only your gimmiks. lets start this off on a good  -positve note. if you think your shenanigans are gonna make waves and shake people up be prepared for crickets, it isnt that busy here and we have seen it all your not gonna phase us, just hang out do your thing. we welcome new folk


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 24, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> lolz, no bro, only your gimmiks. lets start this off on a good  -positve note. if you think your shenanigans are gonna make waves and shake people up be prepared for crickets, it isnt that busy here and we have seen it all your not gonna phase us, just hang out do your thing. we welcome new folk



Seems Bomber made a gimmick every 10 mins when Farva bans one. That showed dedication LOL.


----------



## tommygunz (Feb 24, 2018)

This board used to be full of gimmicks and trolls and Prince purged the fuck out of it. 

You two behave or you?ll meet the same fate quickly. 


Sent from Azzas anus


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 24, 2018)

I been good


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 24, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I been good


Sumner is my boi

Cheapthreads out!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajput (Feb 25, 2018)

Farva is a vindictive person. Takes things personally and abuses administrative power by editing comments. Which he thinks is funny, but thats more like a 7 year old copying back what you so, considering it the best ever comeback.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Feb 25, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> My buddy from asf is joining tomorrow , some of you may know him as SUMNER
> 
> your welcome


----------



## MindlessWork (Feb 25, 2018)

Prince said:


>



Be careful Bomber...looks like Pennywise is watching you!


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 25, 2018)

Tasty tasty beautiful fear !


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 25, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> Tasty tasty beautiful fear !


Why haven't you killed yourself yet?
Your self esteem is lower than your testosterone level.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajput (Feb 26, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> Why haven't you killed yourself yet?
> Your self esteem is lower than your testosterone level.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



Your oestrogen level is certainly higher than your self esteem. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 26, 2018)

Rajput said:


> Your oestrogen level is certainly higher than your self esteem.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So witty, nice comeback for a child









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rajput (Feb 26, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> So witty, nice comeback for a child
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will take that as a compliment, old man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Feb 28, 2018)

Rajput said:


> I will take that as a compliment, old man
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Quit being nice to me

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 1, 2018)

what happened to that jimook, I that he was gonna be posting pics of tile coutertops already


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 2, 2018)

Mindless y don?t u go back to your leader the power hungry cunt Farvra and let him know all he has done is cost sponsors a lot of money and cut traffic in half !!!! Mindless if you have ANY balls you will paste this and post it ... we know your bitch leader will delete it in 20 seconds because it is all true !!!  If I am wrong then post this and see where the chips fall


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 4, 2018)

Sumner23 said:


> Mindless y don?t u go back to your leader the power hungry cunt Farvra and let him know all he has done is cost sponsors a lot of money and cut traffic in half !!!! Mindless if you have ANY balls you will paste this and post it ... we know your bitch leader will delete it in 20 seconds because it is all true !!!  If I am wrong then post this and see where the chips fall


Go eat a bag of dicks you fucking piece of shit, die already

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 5, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> Go eat a bag of dicks you fucking piece of shit, die already
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Nice try Poitrot !!!! Get a life


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 5, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> Go eat a bag of dicks you fucking piece of shit, die already
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



And when you go back to ASF let your leader know what a joke ASF has become , but please be carful how you word it , because I know all you bitches are terrified of him !!!! What a joke .... I would love to see the numbers as far as traffic and sales over there lately !!! Go ahead and put this on ASF and see how fast that bitch takes it down , hmmmmm wonder why ???? Well you won?t post it because you are a scared little twat


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 5, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> Go eat a bag of dicks you fucking piece of shit, die already
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



And when you go back to ASF let your leader know what a joke ASF has become , but please be carful how you word it , because I know all you bitches are terrified of him !!!! What a joke .... I would love to see the numbers as far as traffic and sales over there lately !!! Go ahead and put this on ASF and see how fast that bitch takes it down , hmmmmm wonder why ???? Well you won?t post it because you are a scared little twat


----------



## Anabolik2k (Mar 5, 2018)

Sumner, why did you get banned from ASF? (I missed what happened)?


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 5, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> Go eat a bag of dicks you fucking piece of shit, die already
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





Anabolik2k said:


> Sumner, why did you get banned from ASF? (I missed what happened)?


That is a great question , and there is no answer !!!!! I did nothing to violate any rules , it first started when I would post in the Steroid section talking REAL talk about gear and training , something Cop Farvra lacks I am sure , and then in the put some guy posted that he was having a shitty year and bla bla bla , and I said call Dr Phil , I have my own problems !!! Now if the tables where turned it would have been a big laugh ... Anyways I could care less , he wants his people that suck his ass , walk on eggshells and laugh at his lame ass humor !!!! The guy single handed took ASF from a very fun entertaining forum , to a cult of Farvra followers ... Just look around ? Where are all the vets ? They just took the high road and said fuck this place , and the guys like me that didn?t suck his ass are banned for life , and the reason says ( no reason , just because ) .... ok well I doubt all the sponsors think he is good for the community, because other guys , myself included are taking our money elsewhere , just in spite of that little wet back cunt !!! So I hope that answers your question , and if you are not afraid of him ( post this thread ) he will pull it down in 13 seconds ...  Fuck Montey doesn?t even post anymore


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 5, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> Go eat a bag of dicks you fucking piece of shit, die already
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





Anabolik2k said:


> Sumner, why did you get banned from ASF? (I missed what happened)?


His first move was to tell me I am ONLY aloud to post in the pit ????? Oh really ??? Suck my cock you mother fucker !!!! I know this is just the WEB but we all know power hungry punks like him and he deserves nothing less that what I would do to him ....


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 5, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> Go eat a bag of dicks you fucking piece of shit, die already
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk





Anabolik2k said:


> Sumner, why did you get banned from ASF? (I missed what happened)?


It used to be a lot of fun on there , we would bust balls , post pics , you name it ..... well it is like a ghost town , and I can?t wait until this bitch gets canned because sponsors are dropping out ...


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 5, 2018)

I got banned for talking shit to farva in pm . Now he constantly bans me and deletes every post of mine .


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 6, 2018)

Anabolik2k said:


> Sumner, why did you get banned from ASF? (I missed what happened)?


Lying
Being fake ass bitch
Deception
Trying to be mentally superior when it's obvious you're retarded
I can go on but I won't.
Any smart, savvy blogger will investigate you himself on ASF.
enjoy your iPhone you fake fuck

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 6, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I got banned for talking shit to farva in pm . Now he constantly bans me and deletes every post of mine .


Well, tbh,  you contribute nothing relevant. 
Your retarded too like you're loser pal, Sumner.
Enjoy your new digs, your not missed at ASF


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 6, 2018)

Sumner23 said:


> It used to be a lot of fun on there , we would bust balls , post pics , you name it ..... well it is like a ghost town , and I can?t wait until this bitch gets canned because sponsors are dropping out ...


Which sponsors dropped out, name one please.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Mar 6, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> Which sponsors dropped out, name one please.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


dildos r us is gone, they will be missed by all


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 7, 2018)

heckler7 said:


> dildos r us is gone, they will be missed by all



They had great buttplugs, just ask Sumber....or is it Bomner?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Anabolik2k (Mar 7, 2018)

Sumner23 said:


> That is a great question , and there is no answer !!!!! I did nothing to violate any rules , it first started when I would post in the Steroid section talking REAL talk about gear and training , something Cop Farvra lacks I am sure , and then in the put some guy posted that he was having a shitty year and bla bla bla , and I said call Dr Phil , I have my own problems !!! Now if the tables where turned it would have been a big laugh ... Anyways I could care less , he wants his people that suck his ass , walk on eggshells and laugh at his lame ass humor !!!! The guy single handed took ASF from a very fun entertaining forum , to a cult of Farvra followers ... Just look around ? Where are all the vets ? They just took the high road and said fuck this place , and the guys like me that didn?t suck his ass are banned for life , and the reason says ( no reason , just because ) .... ok well I doubt all the sponsors think he is good for the community, because other guys , myself included are taking our money elsewhere , just in spite of that little wet back cunt !!! So I hope that answers your question , and if you are not afraid of him ( post this thread ) he will pull it down in 13 seconds ...  Fuck Montey doesn?t even post anymore



Thanks Sumner, always liked your posts, not sure why all the hate. Oh well, the interwebz!!


----------



## Anabolik2k (Mar 7, 2018)

PrincipalSkinner said:


> Lying
> Being fake ass bitch
> Deception
> Trying to be mentally superior when it's obvious you're retarded
> ...



Talking to me or Sumner? 
Been on ASF for a couple years now (Rot-Iron66) it wouldnt let me use that name here for some reason.
iPhone? Nah, dont own one, Im not a female or 16 year old twink. (Samsung Android, not digging this "edge" stuff though, getting a new model).

Anyways...


----------



## Sumner23 (Mar 7, 2018)

This Skinner guy is a troll , don?t even reply to his BS , there is NOTHING going on at ASF so he is trolling over here for his boss ...


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 7, 2018)

Anabolik2k said:


> Talking to me or Sumner?
> Been on ASF for a couple years now (Rot-Iron66) it wouldnt let me use that name here for some reason.
> iPhone? Nah, dont own one, Im not a female or 16 year old twink. (Samsung Android, not digging this "edge" stuff though, getting a new model).
> 
> Anyways...


No.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 7, 2018)

Sumner23 said:


> This Skinner guy is a troll , don?t even reply to his BS , there is NOTHING going on at ASF so he is trolling over here for his boss ...


As mentioned with proof, you're a liar, fake, phoney, drug addict and alcoholic.
God be with you,  seek help.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## PrincipalSkinner (Mar 7, 2018)

Sumner23 said:


> His first move was to tell me I am ONLY aloud to post in the pit ????? Oh really ??? Suck my cock you mother fucker !!!! I know this is just the WEB but we all know power hungry punks like him and he deserves nothing less that what I would do to him ....


Well, you contributed nothing except for wasting peoples time with your inane posting.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

